# Reliure's Birthday !!!



## Fabrice26

BON ANNIVERSAIRE 
(tous mes voeux les plus sincères...)​
Un très joyeux anniversaire à Reliure, grande contributrice WR devant l'Eternel (et je ne parle même pas de la PM!).


----------



## Novanas

Dear Reliure--
I'm very happy to be able to wish you the happiest of birthdays!  My computer died a couple of days ago, but fortunately the technicians were able to resuscitate it.  So I have not missed the grand day.

So, Happy Birthday!  I hope you stay happy and healthy for the next year and many, many, many years to come.  And please keep contributing to the Forum.  You are missed when you go on sabbatical.

Best wishes, Seneca the Duck.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*Joyeux Anniversaire Reliure!*​​

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_NmFLsOnnU1M/SGgSfeoWebI/AAAAAAAABwc/i_Q5-QvoMRA/s400/livre2.jpg      http://fdata.over-blog.net/2/31/95/34/header_article_tmpphpjxd5Y2.jpg​


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Comme quoi, l'âge du Christ n'est pas fatal ! _
 *  Joyeux anniversaire !!!   *​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais qué cachottièèèèèèère !  
('reusement le Chat voit tout ! )


----------



## Punky Zoé

Chat alors !!!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Joyeux anniversaire Reliure et merci mille fois pour toute ton aide sur le forum.


----------



## Nicomon

Savais-tu que 34 ans, c'est aussi l'âge de cette personne très sexy  Joyeux anniversitaire à toi Reliure


----------



## doinel

Comme lui
Bravo.


----------



## Reliure

Oh là là, les amis , en voilà un courrier de ministre ! 
Pardon de vous avoir ignorés, c'est que j'étais lancée dans les festivités. 
Ceci n'est qu'un petit détour, je reviens très vite vous répondre personnellement
 (en fait j'attends que les enchères montent,  c'est qu'on est malin dans ma ville,(en tout cas c'est la mode ces temps-ci), alors j'essaie d'en être digne )


----------



## Micia93

avec du retard (j'ai été malade ) : bon anniversaire très chère Reliure, et à bientôt sur le forum ! 
j'ai moins d'imagination que les autres, mais la reprise est parfois difficile !


----------



## Reliure

Comme c'est gentil d'avoir ouvert ce fil pour moi.
Eh bien malgré le clivage affiché on peut dire, Fabrice26, que tu ne fais pas les choses à moitié.
Hihihi, aurais-tu eu peur que j'oublie que je vieillis? 
Tant mieux!!
Tu n'imagines pas quelle bonne surprise ont été ces messages pour moi.
Hihihi, la Reliure- PM est saturée, il est temps que je lui fasse une deuxième jeunesse, à elle! La congrats page c'était très bien vu  .
 
Ducky, Ducky, Ducky...
Flattery will get you nowhere... but is bound to bring you the mouse back to the forum!
Thanks for your nice wormth wishes. 
 
Ouah! Tant de couleurs, tant de saveur... Vraiment, tu me gâtes, la grive solitaire !
Mes bonnes résolutions vont partir en bouchées…
Merci pour cette dégustation.
Quand on dit que les livres nourrissent...
 



Punky Zoé said:


> _Comme quoi, l'âge du Christ n'est pas fatal ! _
> 
> *Joyeux anniversaire !!! *​


 
Héhé,  voilà qui est diaboliquement bien observé  chère Punky ; j'ai même l'impression qu'il est revivifiant ! 
 
 
Chalut bien bas Karinette!
Cachottière, moi ? 
Il faut dire qu’en présence d’un chat, si placide soit il, mon réflexe est de me faire discrète face à cet animal madré. Mais j’ai bien reçu le message ; désormais, c’est promis je ferai un effort sur le contexte et les détails de mon propos, t'auras enfin des précisions.
Didon-didon malin ton chat, ce nouveau concept : prédire le passé a de l'avenir.
Et les tarots de Marseille : que disent-ils ?
 
Merci Charlie, 
Ah, toi au moins tu donnes du contexte ; on s'y verrait presque dans ta classe, à chaque jour : sa nouvelle situation. Ben faut bien t'aider à les instruire, ces marmots !
A bientôt
 
 
Aaaaaaaah, ma lapine québécoise préférée,
et ses interventions toujours si bien documentées...
Dois-je comprendre, Nicomon, que pour mon anniversaire tu me souhaites un chien, un relooking extravagant, trois bambins quelque peu turbulents et un Homère de mari?
Heu... permets que je réfléchisse d'abord !
Mais pour le bain à bulles spécial souris, je dis "oui " tout de suite!
Hmm c'est top mimi ! 
Merci
 
 
Aaaah, ce Cher dramaturge qui sait faire de la tyrannie un spectacle si captivant... J'aurais donc un point commun avec lui ? Doinel, ma modestie va en prendre un sacré coup! 
 
 
Héhé, Micia,  tu sais faire monter les enchères, bravo !
Ben j'espère que tu vas mieux...
Voilà ce qui arrive quand on croque dans mon gâteau. 
La Grive solitaire l'a fait délicieux mais ça se déguste page après pages , ça t'apprendra à avaler 3 chapitres d'un coup !


----------



## doinel

Il est même possible mais le calendrier est différent que le petit Nabo_ kov soit né un 23 Avril. Les grands esprits...


----------

